# Your top favourite works of all time



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Here I go with my top 25 at this moment:

1. Boulez - Le Marteau sans maître
2. Debussy - Trois Nocturnes
3. Takemitsu - The Dorian Horizon
4. Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
5. Ligeti - Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe
6. Feldman - Rothko Chapel
7. Kurtag- Officium breve
8. Cage - String quartet in four parts
7. Perotin - Alleluia Nativitas
8. Webern - Symphony
9. Webern - Quartet
10. Vivier - Lonely Child
11. Beethoven - Symphony No.6
12. Bach - Cantata Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140
13. Rameau - Hippolyte et Aricie
14. Chin - Violin Concerto
15. Bach - Golberg Variations (piano)
16. Brahms - String Sextet No.1
17. Wagner - Das Rheingold
18. Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
19. Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
20. Stravinsky - Petrushka
21. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra
22. Boulez - Pli selon pli
23. Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
24. Bruckner - Symphony No.9
25. Schubert - Winterreise


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Durufle - Requiem
Bernstein - Mass
Golijov - Prayers and Dreams of Isaac the Blind
Golijov - Ainadamar
Bach - Goldberg Variations
Brahms - Clarinet sonatas, op. 120 (two works)
Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande
Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky - Agon
Boulez - Sur incises
Webern - Symphony, op. 21
Liszt - Sonata in B Minor
Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame

Those are what come to mind without much thought.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

My favorite works by Late Beethoven:

1. Late string quartets (Alban Berg quartet did one of the best interpretations)
2. Symphony no. 9 (Furtwrangler and Boehm preferred)
3. Piano Sonatas 29-32
4. Missa Solemnis

Favorite works by Bach:

1. Mass in B Minor (Modern: Richter and Klemperer; Period: Gardiner)
2. The Art of Fugue (I like the interpretation by Musica Antiquita Koln the best)
3. St. Matthew Passion (Klemperer)
4. The Musical Offering
5. WTC
6. Goldberg Variations
7. Brandenburg Concertos (I only have two versions so far)

Other composers:
1. Schubert String Quartet no. 15
2. Schubert String Quintet
3. Handel Messiah (I have Pinnock's)
4. Brahms The German Requiem
5. Bruckner Symphony no. 8 (Karajan)
6. Bruckner Symphony 9 (Knapperbusch)
7. Mozart Don Giovanni
8. Monteverdi Vespers
9. Bruckner Symphony 7
10. Mahler DLVDE
11. Mahler Symphony no. 9 (Karajan)
12. Schubert Symphony no. 9
13. Mozart Clarinet Quintet


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> Durufle - Requiem
> Bernstein - Mass
> Golijov - Prayers and Dreams of Isaac the Blind
> Golijov - Ainadamar
> ...


After a little more thought -

Machaut - Le Remedie de Fortune
Stravinsky - L'Historie du soldat
Carter - String Quartets (all five)
Bartok - String Quartets (all six)
Weinberg - String Quartets 4, 6, 9, 11, 13, 17
Shostakovich - String Quartets , 5, 8, 10, 11, 14


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

"Your top favourite works of all time" (Each by a different composer):

1. Ludwig van Beethoven: _Symphony #6 "Pastorale"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra, CBS/Sony)
2. Richard Wagner: _Siegfried Idyll_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, DG; or George Solti/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Decca)
3. Samuel Barber: _Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ (Eleanor Stebbor/William Strickland/Dumbarton Oaks Orchestra, CBS/Sony; or Leontyne Price/Thomas Schippers/New Philharmonia Orchestra, RCA)
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: _Clarinet Concerto_ (Robert Marcellas/George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra, CBS/Sony)
5. Peter Illych Tchaikovsky: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra; DG recording)
6. Dmitry Shostakovich: _Symphony #5_ (Mstislav Rostropovich/National Symphony Orchestra, Washington DC; DG rec. 1983)
7. Sergei Rachmaninoff: _Vespers/All-Night Vigil_(Paul Hilliard/Estonian Phiharmomic Chamber Choir, Harmonia Mundi; or Sigvards Klava/Latvian Radio Choir, Ondine)
8. Orlando Gibbons: _Tudor Church Music_ (Philip Ledgar/King's Choir of Cambridge; ASV)
9. JS Bach: _St. John Passion_ (Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra w/soloists [un-HIP], Decca; or Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan [HIP], BIS)
10. George Rochberg: _Violin Concerto_ (Peter Sheppard Skaerverd/Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra, NAXOS)
11-18. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: _Symphonies #25, 35 "Haffner", 36 "Linz", 38 "Prague", 39, 40 & 41 "Jupiter"_ (Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra, CBS/Sony, or Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, DG)
19. Johannes Brahms: _Piano Concerto #2_ (Andre Watts/Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra, CBS/Sony)
20. Carl Nielsen: _Symphony #3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"_ (Ruth Guldbaek/Niels Moller/Leonard Bernstein/Royal Danish Orchestra, CBS/Sony)
21. Richard Strauss: _Alpine Symphony_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, DG)
22. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: _Russian Easter Overture_ (Yuri Temirkanov/New York Philharmonic Orchestra, RCA)
23. Alan Hovhaness: _Symphony #19 "Vishnu"_ (Alan Hovhaness/Sevan Philharmonic Orchestra, Poseidon)
24. Hector Berlioz: _Requiem_ (Colin Davis/London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Ronald Dowd, tenor; Philips)
25. Benjamin Britten: _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_ (Peter Pears/Barry Tuckwell/Benjamin Britten/English Chamber Orchestra, Decca)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Not in ranked order:

Bach - WTC, Goldberg Variations, Leipzig Chorales, German Organ Mass, various Cantatas.
Beethoven - Cello Sonatas, op. 5, "Choral" Symphony, "Hammerklavier" Piano Sonata.
Berlioz - Sym. Fantastique, Harold in Italy
Brahms - Handel Variations, Violin Sonata no. 1, Clarinet Quintet, Clarinet Sonata no. 1
Chausson - Symphony in B flat
Chopin - Preludes, op. 28, Barcarolle
Debussy - Piano Etudes
Dvorak - Piano Quintet, op. 81
Elgar - Violin Sonata
Goreck - Symphony no. 3
Handel - Messiah
Haydn - Piano Sonata no. 58, String Quartet, op. 20/2
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde, Symphony no. 4
Moeran - Fantasy Oboe Quartet
Mozart - Piano Sonata no. 11, Oboe Quartet, Clarinet Quintet, Piano Concerto no. 17, Requiem, Great Mass in minor, Magic Flute.
Myaskovsky - Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto
Nielsen - Symphony no. 3
Penderecki - Symphony no. 6 "Chinese Lieder"
Pettersson - Symphony no. 7
Prokofiev - Visions Fugitives, Piano Concertos nos. 2 and 3.
Ravel - String Quartet
Schnittke - Viola Concerto
Schubert - Piano Sonatas D. 894 and 959.
Schumann - Kinderszenen, Kreisleriana, Davidsbundlertanze, Humoreske
Strauss - Alpine Symphony, Oboe Concerto
Weinberg - Violin Concerto
Zemlinsky - String Quartet no. 2, Lyric Symphony


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Alwyn: Lyra Angelica
Bantock: A Celtic Symphony
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7, Missa Solemnis
Bloch: Symphony in C sharp minor
Dvorak: Cello Concerto, Symphony No. 8
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2, Glagolitic Mass
Langgaard: Symphonies 4 and 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Nielsen: Symphonies 4 and 5
Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1
Puccini: Turandot
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
Strauss: Alpine Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tubin: Sinfonietta on Estonian motifs
Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia
Walton: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

No ranked order:

Beethoven: Symphony 9, Triple Concerto
Borodin: String Quartet 2
Brahms: Symphonies 2 and 3, Violin Concerto, Double Concerto, Piano Concerto 1, Piano Trio 1, Piano Quartet 2, String Quintet 1, String Quintet 2, Clarinet Quintet
Butterworth, G: The Banks of Green Willow
Debussy: String Quartet, Suite Bergamasque
Dvorak: Symphonies 7 and 8, Cello Concerto, Humoresque 7
Elgar: Cockaigne Overture
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Grieg: Elegiac Melody 2 ("The Last Spring"), Holberg Suite
Howells: Suite For Orchestra The B's
Mahler: Symphony 4
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream (complete)
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet, Sinfonia Concertante For Violin, Viola, Orchestra, and String Quartet 20 ("Hoffmeister")
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin, String Quartet
Schubert: Octet, Symphony 9 ("Great C major"), Piano Sonata 13
Schumann: Symphony 3 ("Rhenish")
Sibelius: Symphony 6
Tchaikovsky: Serenade For Strings
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto, Symphony 3 ("Pastoral"), Phantasy Quintet
Wagner: Tannhauser Overture


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I always like doing these sorts of lists, just to see how things change over time.

Elliott Carter - Concerto for Orchestra
Magnus Lindberg - Sculpture
Krzysztof Penderecki - Violin Concerto No. 2 Metamorphosen
Joan Tower - Concerto for Orchestra
Alban Berg - Violin Concerto
Bela Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta 
Samuel Barber - Piano Concerto
Ernst Krenek - Static and Ecstatic
Charles Wuorinen - 4th Piano Concerto
Thea Musgrave - Concerto for Orchestra
Toru Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Anton Webern - Variations for Orchestra
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Gyorgi Ligeti - Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe
George Perle - Serenade No. 3 for Piano and Chamber Orchestra
Roger Sessions - Concerto for Orchestra
Arnold Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra
Per Nørgård - Symphony No. 7
Harrsion Birtwistle - Earth Dances
Bruno Maderna - Hyperion
Unsuk Chin - Violin Concerto
Joseph Schwantner - Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra
Augusta Read Thomas - Eos: Goddess of the Dawn
Witold Lutoslawsky - Chain 2. Dialogue for violin and orchestra


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

no order

Barber - First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 (1938)
Beethoven - Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" (1824)
Britten - Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20 (1940)
Debussy - String Quartet in G minor, L 85 (1893)
Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, L 86 (1894)
Debussy - Nocturnes, L 91 (1897-99)
Debussy - La Mer, L 109 (1903-05)
Debussy - Images pour orchestre, L 122 (1912)
Debussy - Préludes for piano, Books I & II, L 117 & 123 (1910, 1913)
Dutilleux - Ainsi la nuit (1976)
Haydn - Symphony #104 in D “London” (1795)
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde (1909)
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night’s Dream, op. 61 (1842)
Mozart - Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 (1786)
Schnittke - Symphony #1 (1957)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 (1903)
Scriabin - Piano Sonata #5, op. 53 (1907)
Shostakovich - Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 (1953)
Sibelius - Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104 (1923)
Vaughan Williams - Oboe Concerto in A minor (1944)

was gonna keep it to one per composer but yeah im a **** for debussy sorry


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. Brahms, Violin concerto
2. Bruckner, Symphony No 8
3. Beethoven, Symphony No 9
4. Brahms, Piano concerto No 1
5. Mahler, Symphony No 9
6. Brahms, Symphony No 3
7. Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem
8. Mozart, Don Giovanni
9. Mozart, Piano concerto No 20
10. Bach, St Matthew Passion
11. Brahms, Symphony No 4
12. Beethoven, Symphony No 5
13. Rimsky-Korsakov, Scheherazade
14. Bruckner, Symphony No 9
15. Mahler, Symphony No 5
16. Beethoven, Symphony No 3
17. Mozart, Requiem
18. Bach, Chaconne
19. Schumann, Dichterliebe 
20. Brahms, Intermezzi, Op 117
21. Brahms, Piano concerto No 2
22. Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6
23. Mahler, Symphony No 7
24. Bruckner, Symphony No 7
25. Beethoven, Symphony No 7
26. Puccini, Tosca
27. R. Strauss, Tod und Verklarung
28. Monteverdi, Vespers of 1610
29. Wagner, Tristan und Isolde
30. Beethoven, Piano sonata No 14
31. Beethoven, String quartet No 14
32. Bruckner, Symphony No 5
33. Brahms, Symphony No 1
34. Beethoven, Piano concerto No 3
35. Bach, Ich habe genug
36. Mahler, Symphony No 4
37. Beethoven, Symphony No 6
38. Rachmaninoff, All-night vigil
39. Dvorak, Symphony No 8
40. Beethoven, Piano sonata No 23
41. Shostakovich, String quartet No 8
42. Debussy, String quartet
43. Beethoven, Piano sonata No 8
44. Mozart, Symphony No 38
45. Bach, Cello suites
46. Schubert, Piano sonata No 21
47. Gershwin, Rhapsody in blue
48. Bach, Well-tempered Clavier
49. Beethoven, Violin concerto
50. Bach, Brandenburg concerto No 2
51. Stravinsky, The Rite of spring
52. Mendelssohn, Elijah
53. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No 3
54. Brahms, Clarinet quintet
55. Mozart, Symphony No 40
56. Dvorak, Symphony No 9
57. Bach, Passacaglia & fugue in C minor
58. Bruckner, Symphony No 4
59. Vivaldi, The Four seasons
60. Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet
61. Chopin, Nocturnes
62. Mendelssohn, Violin concerto
63. Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde
64. Mozart, Die Zauberflote
65. R. Strauss, Metamorphosen
66. Sibelius, Violin concerto
67. Verdi, Requiem
68. Mahler, Symphony No 6
69. Wagner, Der Ring des Nibelungen 
70. Durufle, Requiem
71. Mozart, Piano concerto No 23
72. R. Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie
73. Debussy, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
74. Tchaikovsky, Violin concerto
75. Ravel, String quartet
76. Schubert, String quartet No 14
77. Liszt, Piano sonata
78. Vaughan Williams, Tallis fantasia
79. Grieg, Peer gynt suites
80. Rachmaninoff, Piano concerto No 2
81. Allegri, Miserere
82. Schumann, Symphony No 4
83. Tchaikovsky, Piano concerto No 1
84. J. Strauss, Emperor waltz
85. Bach, Goldberg variations
86. Brahms, Symphony No 2
87. Bruch, Violin concerto
88. Beethoven, Piano concerto No 5
89. Shostakovich, Symphony No 5
90. Barber, Adagio for strings
91. Liszt, Hungarian Rhapsody No 2
92. Mahler, Symphony No 1
93. Schubert, Symphony No 9
94. R. Strauss, Don Quixote
95. Tchaikovsky, 1812 overture
96. Schoenberg, Verklarte Nacht
97. Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms
98. Mozart, Clarinet concerto
99. Bruckner, Symphony No 6
100. Berlioz, Harold in Italy


Most popular works I’m not that fond of:

Bach, Mass in B minor
Mahler, Symphony No 2
Handel, Messiah
Mozart, Le Nozze di Figaro
Beethoven, Missa Solemnis


.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm going to really try and limit my choices to the very smallest list I can make while comfortably being able to sleep tonight:

Bach - Coffee Cantata
Beethoven - Symphony 3
Beethoven - Symphony 7
Beethoven - Symphony 9
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Mozart - Marriage of Figaro
Mozart - Symphony 41
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Haydn - Symphony 88
Haydn - Symphony 100
Haydn - Symphony 104
Dvorak - Cello Concerto
Dvorak - Violin Concerto
Dvorak - Symphony 7
Dvorak - Symphony 8
Dvorak - Symphony 9
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Copland - Appalachian Spring
Copland - Symphony 3
Tchaikovsky -Violin Concerto
Saint-Saens - Symphony 3
Debussy - La Mer
Holst - The Planets
Shostakovich - Symphony 5
Bernstein - Symphony 1

I do like chamber music but it's just not in my top 25 "of all time".


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Let me see if I can try my hand at this (in no particular order):

Debussy: _Images, Books I & II_
Mahler: _Symphony No. 3 in D minor_
Strauss: _Vier letzte Lieder_
Ravel: _Miroirs_
Bartók: _Bluebeard's Caste_
Shostakovich: _Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77_
Sibelius: _Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63_
Stravinsky: _Orpheus_
Dvořák: _String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106_
Martinů: _Musique de Chambre No. 1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H 376_
Berlioz: _Les nuits d'été, Op. 7_
Vaughan Williams: _Symphony No. 5 in D_
Tchaikovsky: _Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"_
Prokofiev: _Le pas d'acier, Op. 4_
Nielsen: _Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97_
Villa-Lobos: _Chôros No. 6_, Op. 16
Schoenberg: _Fünf Orchesterstücke, Op. 16_
Berg: _Violinkonzert_
Janáček: _String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"_
Schnittke: _Symphony No. 8_
Pettersson: _Symphony No. 7_
Poulenc: _Oboe Sonata, FP 185_
Szymanowski: _Litany to the Virgin Mary, Op. 59_
Panufnik: _Autumn Music_
Górecki: _Symphony No. 3, Op. 36, "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"_


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My top 10:


Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
Bach - St Matthew Passion
Mahler - Symphony No. 4
Schubert - String Quintet
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Schubert - Winterreise
Mahler - Symphony No. 9
Fauré - Requiem

My complete alphabetical list of 104 compositions that score 6/6 on the Artrockometer:

Alwyn - Lyra Angelica
Arnold - Symphony No. 9
Bach - Cello Suites
Bach - Ich Habe Genug
Bach - St John Passion
Bach - St Matthew Passion
Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier
Bach - Toccata and Fugue
Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Bax - Cello Concerto
Bax - November Woods
Bax - Tintagel
Bax - Violin Concerto
Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Berg - Violin Concerto
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique
Brahms - A German Requiem
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1
Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 3
Brahms - String Quintet No. 1
Brahms - String Sextet No. 2
Brahms - Symphony No. 3
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Britten - War Requiem
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
Chopin - Three Nocturnes, Opus 9
Chopin - Two Nocturnes, Opus 27
Debussy - Prélude à l'Après-midi d'un Faune
Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"
Fauré - Requiem
Finzi - Cello Concerto
Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
Franck - Violin Sonata
Górecki - Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Grieg - Holberg Suite
Jongen - Symphonie Concertante
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Mahler - Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler - Rückert-Lieder
Mahler - Symphony No. 01
Mahler - Symphony No. 02 "Resurrection"
Mahler - Symphony No. 04
Mahler - Symphony No. 06
Mahler - Symphony No. 09
Mahler - Symphony No. 10
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Moeran - Cello Concerto
Moeran - Violin Concerto
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21
Mozart - Requiem
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky/Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
Penderecki - Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Poems"
Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel - Piano Concerto
Ravel - Shéhérazade
Reich - Different Trains
Respighi - Fountains of Rome
Respighi - Pines of Rome
Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 "Organ symphony"
Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
Schubert - Die schöne Müllerin
Schubert - String Quartet No. 13 "Rosamunde"
Schubert - String Quartet No. 14 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert - String Quintet
Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Schubert - Winterreise
Shostakovich - Piano quintet
Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 07 "Leningrad"
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 14
Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No. 1
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4
Sibelius - Tapiola
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Strauss - Don Juan
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Strauss - Metamorphosen
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Suk - Symphony No. 2 "Asrael"
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Vasks - Cor Anglais Concerto
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Warlock - The Curlew


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Let me comment on my post #19 above, that I did not want to repeat a composer.

If I did, I'd have several choices by Carter, Wuorinen, Lindberg, Tower.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

No order (well, the Berlioz requiem is probably my "actual" No. 1, trying not to repeat composers, and trying to represent multiple eras and styles.

Berlioz - Grand Messe des morts (Requiem)
Reich - Drumming
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32 (Op. 111)
Shostakovich - Quartet No. 8
Franck - Sonata for Violin and Piano
Webern - is "all his orchestral works" short enough to be a single work? if not, the Symphony. honestly when I listen to Webern it's usually via a compilation of his complete orchestral music, though.
Ravel - La valse
Rzewski - The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue
Schubert - Symphony No. 9 "The Great" (The second movement is my favorite symphonic movement of all time, probably)




takeaway: i need to listen to more classical/baroque, dangit


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> Let me comment on my post #19 above, that I did not want to repeat a composer.
> 
> If I did, I'd have several choices by Carter, Wuorinen, Lindberg, Tower.


Same here. I picked 25 works that have meant a lot to me from 25 different composers. I mean I could list 20 favorite works from Shostakovich or Milhaud, but I chose to stick with one per composer, because I believe that variety is always a great thing.


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out the four letter expletive that you "are, for Debussy". Can you please swap in a letter or two for an asterisk or two? Thanks.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Not in order

Strauss Four Last Songs
Strauss Alpine Symphony
Strauss Metamorphosen
Berlioz Les Troyens
Berlioz Romeo and Juliet
Liszt Piano Sonata
Liszt Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen
Stravinsky Orpheus
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6
Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Sibelius Tapiola
Rachmaninoff The Isle of the Dead
Debussy Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Berio Sinfonia

...The tier below

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique
Liszt Années de pèlerinage
Liszt/Busoni Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"
Stravinsky Pulcinella
Stravinsky The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
Schumann Fantasy in C
Schumann Kinderszenen
Nono Como una ola de fuerza y luz 
Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2
Chopin Ballade No. 4


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I would not want to live without multiple compositions by my favorite three composers, namely Beethoven, Tchaikovsky and Dvorak, so trying to restrict it to one composition per composer imposes too many unwelcome constraints:

Here goes:

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9. SQ No. 7 (Razumovsky 1)
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6. Piano Concerto No. 1, Violin Concerto, Rococo Variations, SQ No. 1
Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 5, 6, 8 and 9. Cello Concerto. SQ No. 12 'American'. Slavonic Dances
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Grieg: Piano Concerto. Peer Gynt Suites. Lyric Pieces
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade. Symphony No. 2 'Antar'
Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Borodin: Symphony No. 2. SQ No. 2
Sibelius: Violin Concerto. Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 5
Bach: Solo Cello Suites
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1, Scottish Fantasy
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto's Nos. 2 & 3
Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9. Cello Concerto No. 1. SQ No. 8
Chopin: Nocturnes. Piano Concerto No. 1
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole. Cello Concerto
Saint-Saens: Cello Concerto No. 1
Orff: Carmina Burana
Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 4. Hungarian Dances
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto. Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

There, I cut it down to 5 top favorites for today. These are also pretty much my favorite finales/endings in music. Not a coincidence I guess.

Mozart Symphony 41
Bruckner Symphony 5
Mahler Symphony 2
Scriabin The Poem of Ecstasy
Sibelius Symphony 7


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Two favorites per composer, with composers ordered by my overall preference today:

1. Beethoven - Symphony no. 9 "Choral", String Quartet no. 15;
2. Bach - Mass in B minor, St. Matthew Passion;
3. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde, Parsifal;
4. Mozart - Requiem, The Magic Flute;
5. Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem, Symphony no. 4;
6. Schubert - String Quintet, Symphony no. 8 "Unfinished";
7. Bruckner - Symphony no. 8 "Apocalyptic", Symphony no. 9;
8. Tchaikovsky - Symphony no. 6 "Pathétique", Sleeping Beauty;
9. Berlioz - Les Troyens, Te Deum;
10. Mendelssohn - Elijah, Violin Concerto;
11. Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet, Symphony no. 5;
12. Mahler - Symphony no. 9, Das Lied von Der Erde;
13. Shostakovich - Symphony no. 11 "The Year 1905", Symphony no. 5;
14. Sibelius - Symphony no. 7, Symphony no. 2;
15. Debussy - La Mer, Pelléas et Mélisande;
16. Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto no. 2, Symphony no. 2;
17. Vivaldi - Il Cimento dell'Armonia e dell'Inventione, L'Estro Armonico; 
18. Verdi - Otello, Aida;
19. Ravel - Ma Mère l'Oye, Daphnis et Chloé;
20. Schumann - Piano Concerto, Symphony no. 3 "Rhenish";
21. Chopin - Piano Sonata no. 2, Barcarolle;
22. Dvorák - Symphony no. 9 "From the New World", Symphony no. 7;
23. Liszt - Annés de Pelerinage, Piano Sonata in B minor;
24. Haydn - The Creation, Symphony no. 104 "London";
25. Stravinsky - Rite of Spring, The Firebird.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Couldn't possibly do it, however we delimit it.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

MarkW said:


> Couldn't possibly do it, however we delimit it.


I agree. What I love about classical music is that I have hundreds of works to enjoy, not top 25 or 50. I found that such lists also favor "great works" more than is reflected in my listening. Of course I'd list St. Matthew but I listen to it about once a year; I am more likely to listen to some French suite or violin concerto, I would not list on the top 30 great works. Similarly for other composers.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

*Top 10 *

*Wagner*

The Ring
Lohengrin
Tannhauser Overture

*Mozart*

PC 20
PC 21
Requiem
Posthorn serenade

*Bach *

BWV 191
Organ sonata 4

*Beethoven*

VC


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

My top favo(u)rites need a capacity of 60 to hold 50+ faves + multiple pieces by Koechlin + some absolute/abstract works by a number of composers known more by their music for films.

1. Aarre Merikanto - Pan
2. Koechlin - Le buisson ardent
3. Szymanowski - Symphony No.3 "Song of the Night"
4. Ohana - Livre des Prodiges
5. Caplet - Le miroir de Jesus
6. Jolivet - Cinq danses rituelles
7. Kupferman - Jazz Symphony
8. Takemitsu - A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
9. Martinů - The Epic of Gilgamesh
10. Rautavaara - Angels & Visitations
11. Koechlin - Ballade for piano & orchestra
12. Alwyn - Lyra Angelica
13. Nordheim - Spur
14. Englund - Concerto for 12 Cellos
15. Prodromidès - La Noche Triste
16. Novák - Pan
17. Scelsi - Uaxuctum
18. Gerhard - The Plague
19. Koechlin - Les heures persanes
20. Villa-Lobos - Amazonas
21. Raitio - Fantasia Poetica
22. Blomdahl - Sisyphus
23. Bennett - Violin Concerto
24. Dutilleux - Timbres, Espace, Mouvement
25. North - Symphony for a New Continent
26. Pablo - Danzas Secretas
27. Leifs - Geysir
28. Dallapiccola - 3 Questions with 2 Answers
29. Bergman - Dreams
30. Goldsmith - Christus Apollo
31. Varèse - Ecuatorial
32. Bloch - Voice in the Wilderness
33. Holmboe - Symphony No.6
34. Griffies - The Kairn of Koridwen
35. Cerha - Instants
36. Schmitt - Symphonie Concertante
37. Searle - Labyrinth
38. M. Arnold - Symphony No.7
39. Feldman - Intersection 1
40. Lemeland - L'hiver qui vient ...
41. Birtwistle - Cry of Anubis
42. Hoddinott - Star Children
43. Keulen - Tympan
44. Enescu - Oedipe
45. Petrassi - Flute Concerto
46. Heininen - The Damask Drum
47. Suk - The Ripening
48. Frankel - Symphony No.2
49. Valen - Ode to Solitude
50. Theodorakis - Suite No.1 for piano & orchestra
51. Yun - Symphony No.2
52. A. Tcherepnin - Piano Concerto No.3
53. Constant - 103 regards dans l'eau
54. Tveitt - Nykken (water sprite)
55. Tansman - 4 movements for orchestra
56. Josephs - Requiem
57. Dufourt - Lucifer d'apres Pollock
58. Wellesz - Symphony No.8
59. Sessions - Symphony No.9
60. Schurmann - 6 Studies of Francis Bacon


----------



## Rokais (Aug 23, 2021)

1. Wagner- Siegfried idyll
2. Ligeti- Le Grand Macabre
3. Benjamin- Written on Skin
4. Benjamin- Lessons in Love and Violence
5. Saariaho- Only the Sound Remains
6. Grisey- Quatre Chants pour Franchir le Seuil
7. Iannotta- MOULT
8. Barry- The importance of being Ernest
9. Stockhausen- Licht (I did complete the entire 29h)
10. Zubel- Cleopatra's song
11. Giger- Krypta
12. Feldman- Palais de Mari
13. Pesson- Nebenstueck
14. Dusapin- Passion
15. Berg- Lulu
16. Berg- Wozzek
17. Davies- Eight Songs for a Mad King
18. Poulanc- La Voix Humaine
19. Chin- Alice in Wonderland
20. Sciarrino- Luci mie traditrici

Mostly staged works. However I listen mostly to chamber music but a lot if my favourates are the staged ones. It's very hard to list what I like and what I don't, it feels unfair to the composers, yet I still did so. What I do know is that Grisey's Quatre Chant is absolutely a great work, the most valuble throughout his entire carrier.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

*List Of My Favorite Works From 19th & 20th Century*

*Serenades*
Paganini - Serenata in G minor (1806)
Paganini - Serenata in C major (1808)
Paganini - Serenata in F major (?)
Brahms - Serenade No.1 in D major, Op.11 (1858)
Brahms - Serenade No.2 in A major, Op.16 (1859, rev. 1875) 
Saint-Saëns - Serenade in E-flat major, Op. 15 (version for orchestra, 1865)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 9 (1874)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 2 in C major, Op. 14 (1876)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 3 in E minor, Op. 21 (1877?)
Sarasate - Serenata Andaluza, Op. 28 (1883)
Sibelius - Serenata for two violins and cello, JS 169 (1887)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 4 in G minor, Op. 51 (1892)
Wolf-Ferrari - Serenade for Strings in E-Flat (1892?)
Järnefelt - Serenade (1893)
Fuchs - Serenade No. 5 in D major, Op. 53 (1894)
Karłowicz - Serenade for Strings, Op. 2 (1897)
Reinecke - Serenade in G minor for String Orchestra, Op.242 (1898)
Bruch - Serenade, Op. 75 (1899)
Sarasate - Nocturno-Serenata, Op. 45 (1901) 
Dohnányi - Serenade for string trio in C major, Op. 10 (1903)
Respighi - Serenade for small orchestra, P. 54 (1904)
Sibelius - Two Serenades for violin and orchestra, Op. 69 (1913)
Stenhammar - Serenade in F major, Op. 31 (1913, revised 1919)
Delius - Serenade from 'Hassan' (1923)

*Overtures*
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 108 (1940)
Elsner - Andromeda, opera seria in 1 act: Overture (1806)
Elsner - Leszek biały (Leszek the White), opera in 2 acts: Overture (1809)
Elsner - The Echo in the Wood: Overture (1808)
Lipiński - Overture in D major (?)
Sgambati - Cola di Rienzo, overture (1866)
Sibelius - Karelia Overture, Op. 10 (1893)
Sibelius - Overture in A minor, JS 144 (1902)
Sibelius - Overture in E major, JS 145 (1891)
Sibelius - Overture in F minor for brass ensemble, JS 146 (1889)
Wieniawski, J. - Ouverture dramatique 'Guillaume le Taciturne' (1858)
Żeleński - In the Tatra Mountains, concert overture, Op. 27 (1870)

*Cello Concertos*
Reinecke - Cello Concerto in D minor, Op. 82 (1864)
Davidoff - Cello Concerto No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 (1868)
Saint-Saëns - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33 (1872)
Raff - Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op.193 (1874)
Raff - Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major (1876)
Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47 (1880)
Davidoff - Cello Concerto No. 4 in E minor, Op. 31 (1880)
Klengel - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 4 (1880)
Röntgen - Cello Concerto No. 1 in E minor (1894)
Gretchaninov - Cello Concerto, Op. 8 (1895)
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119 (1902)
Gernsheim - Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 78 (1907)
Röntgen - Cello Concerto No. 2 in G minor (1909)
Delius - Cello Concerto (1921)
Graener - Cello Concerto, Op. 78 (1928)
Röntgen - Cello Concerto No. 3 in F-sharp minor (1928)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Cello Concerto in F major, Op. 72 (1933)
Howells - Cello Concerto (1936)
Wolf-Ferrari - Cello Concerto Op. 21 'Invocazione' (1945)
Finzi - Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 40 (1955)

*Piano Concertos*
Lessel - Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 14 (1801)
Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 4 in E major, Op. 110 (1814)
Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G major, Op. 73 (1816)
Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 2 in A minor, Op. 85 (1816)
Hummel - Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 89 (1819)
Dobrzyński - Piano Concerto in A-flat major, Op. 2 (1824)
Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 (1830)
Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21 (1830)
Krogulski - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E major (1830)
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15 (1859)
Reinecke - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 72 (1860)
Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22 (1868)
Gernsheim - Piano Concerto in C minor, Op. 16 (1869)
Reinecke - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 120 (1872)
Moszkowski - Piano Concerto No. 1 in B minor, Op. 3 (1874)
Reinecke - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 144 (1877)
Rheinberger - Piano Concerto in A-flat major, Op. 94 (1877)
Martucci - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 40 (1878)
Röntgen - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D major, Op. 18 (1879)
Sgambati - Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 15 (1880)
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83 (1881)
Martucci - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 66 (1885)
Paderewski - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17 (1888)
Röntgen - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor (1888)
Stojowski - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 3 (1890)
Melcer-Szczawiński - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor (1894)
Saint-Saëns - Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 (1896)
Moszkowski - Piano Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 59 (1898)
Reinecke - Piano Concerto No. 4 in B minor, Op. 254 (1900)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 1 (1891, revised 1917)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 (1901)
Respighi - Piano Concerto in A minor, P.40 (1902)
Żeleński - Piano Concerto in E flat major, Op. 60 (1903)
Röntgen - Piano Concerto No. 4 in F major (1906)
Stenhammar - Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 23 (1907)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30 (1909)
Perosi - Piano Concerto in A minor (1916)
Hannikainen - Piano Concerto in B-flat minor (1917)
Różycki - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 43 (1918)
Graener - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 72 (1925)
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30 (1926, revised 1941)
Berg, Natanael - Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor (1931)
Dohnányi - Piano Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 42 (1947)

*Violin Concertos*
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 6, MS 21 (1815)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7 (1826)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 3 in E major, MS 50 (1826)
Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor, MS 60 (1829)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 14 (?)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 2 'Militaire' in D major, Op. 21 (1834 or 1826?)
Lipiński - Violin Concerto No. 4 in A major, Op. 32 (?)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in F-sharp minor, Op. 14 (1852)
Saint-Saëns - Violin Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 20 (1859)
Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22 (1862)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26 (1867)
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44 (1877)
Brahms - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 (1878)
Młynarski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 11 (1897)
Karłowicz - Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 8 (1902)
Röntgen - Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor (1902)
Respighi - Violin Concerto in A major, P.049 (1903)
Perosi - Violin Concerto No. 1 (1903)
Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47 (1905) 
Respighi - Concerto all'antica, P.075 (1908)
Młynarski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, Op. 16 (1916)
Perosi - Violin Concerto No. 2 (1916)
Respighi - Concerto gregoriano, P.135 (1921)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Violin Concerto No. 1 'Italiano', Op. 31 (1924)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Violin Concerto No. 2 'I Profeti', Op. 66 (1931)
Röntgen - Violin Concerto No. 3 in F-sharp minor (1931)

*Symphonies*
Elsner - Symphony in C major, Op.11 (1805)
Lipiński - Symphony in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 3 (1810)
Dobrzyński - Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Characteristic", Op.15" (1831)
Saint-Saëns - Symphony in F major "Urbs Roma" (1856)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 1 in A major, Op. 79 (1858, rev. 1863)
Rheinberger - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 10 "Wallenstein" (1866)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 1 in A major (1875)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 134 (1875, rev. 1888)
Rheinberger - Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 87 (1875)
Brahms - Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 (1877)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 2 in C minor (1879)
Sgambati - Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 16 (1881)
Brahms - Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90 (1883)
Saint-Saëns - Symphony No.3 in C minor "Organ Symphony", Op. 78 (1886)
Fuchs - Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 37 (1884)
Fuchs - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 45 (1887)
Gernsheim - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Mirjam", Op. 54 (1887)
Wieniawski, Józef - Symphony in D major, Op. 49 (1890)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 6 (1894)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 227 (1894)
Gernsheim - Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 62 (1895)
Sgambati - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major (1895)
Martucci - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75 (1895)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13 (1895)
Stojowski - Symphony in D minor, Op. 21 (1897)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39 (1899)
Dohnányi - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 9 (1901)
Karłowicz - Symphony "Rebirth" in E minor, Op. 7 (1902)
Melartin - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 1 (1902)
Olsson - Symphony in G minor, Op. 11 (1902)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 3 in F major "From Spring to Spring" (1903) 
Fuchs - Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 79 (1906)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 2 in A major "Pastoral", Op. 27 (1908)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27 (1908)
Młynarski - Symphony in F major "Polonia", Op. 14 (1910) 
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, "The Journey of Southerly Winds" (1910) 
Sibelius - Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op 63 (1911)
Melartin - Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia Brevis" in A minor, Op. 90 (1915)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 3 in F minor, "Lappland Symphony" (1915)
Wetz - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 40 (1916)
Berg, Natanael - Symphony No. 4 "Pezzo Sinfonico" (1918)
Wetz - Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47 (1920)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82 (1921)
Melartin - Symphony No. 6, Op. 100 (1924)
Sibelius - Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105 (1924)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 (1927)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 5 in B major, "Solitude" (1933)
Graener - Wiener Sinfonie in F major, Op. 110 (1941)
Dohnányi - Symphony No. 2 in E major, Op. 40 (1944)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 3 "Delle campane" (1945)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 6 "Degli archi" (1947)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 7 "Delle canzoni" (1948)

*Suites and Tone Poems*
Sibelius:
The Wood-Nymph, Op. 15 (1895)
Spring Song, Op. 16 (1895)
Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22 (1895)
Finlandia, Op. 26 (1900)
En Saga, Op. 9 (1902)
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49 (1906)
Night Ride and Sunrise Op. 55 (1908)
Rakastava, Op.14 (1912)
The Oceanides, Op. 73 (1914) ;
Respighi:
Suite for Strings, P.041 (1905)
Suite in Sol Maggiore, P.058 (1905)
Poema autunnale P.146 (1925)
Vetrate di Chiesa, P.150 (1926)
Trittico Botticelliano, P.151 (1927)
Gli uccelli (The Birds), P.154 (1928)
Feste Romane, P.157 (1928)
Delius:
The walk to the Paradise Garden (1901)
Florida Suite (1887)
In a Summer Garden (1908)
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring (1912)
A song before sunrise (1918)
A song of summer (1930) ;
Karłowicz:
Returning Waves, Op. 9 (1904)
Lithuanian Rhapsody, Op. 11 (1906)
Stanisław and Anna Oświęcimowie, Op. 12 1906)
A Sorrowful Tale (Preludes to Eternity), Op. 13 (1908) ;
Perosi:
Suite No. 2 'Venezia' (1906)
Suite No. 5 'Tortona' (ca. 1908)
Suite No. 7 'Torino' (ca. 1912) ;
Różycki:
Anhelli Op. 22 (1909)
Król Kofetua, Op. 24 (1910)
Mona Lisa Gioconda, Op. 29 (1911) ;
Saint-Saëns:
Suite in D major, Op. 49 (1869)
Suite algérienne, Op. 60 (1880)
Sarabande, Op. 93, No. 1 (1892) ;
Noskowski - Morskie Oko (Lake in the Tatras), Op. 19 (1875)
Noskowski - The Steppe, Op. 66 (1897)
Rheinberger - Suite for organ, violin and cello, Op. 149 (1887)
Rheinberger - Suite for Violin and Organ in C major, Op. 166 (1891)
Howells - The B's, suite for orchestra, Op. 13 (1914)
Melartin - Sleeping Beauty Suite, Op. 22 (1904)
Moszkowski - Johanna d'Arc, Op. 19 (1876)
Peterson-Berger - Earina Suite (1917)
Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead, Op.29 (1909)
Reger - A Romantic Suite, Op. 125 (1912)

The list is not complete, there are missing solo works, chamber works and concerts for other instruments.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Andante Largo said:


> *Serenades*
> Paganini - Serenata in G minor (1806)
> Paganini - Serenata in C major (1808)
> Paganini - Serenata in F major (?)
> ...


OK, what about your "mildly favorites" and "least favorite" lists. :lol:


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

dissident said:


> OK, what about your "mildly favorites" and "least favorite" lists. :lol:


This is not the subject of this thread.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Andante Largo said:


> This is not the subject of this thread.


can you differentiate between the greatest pieces and every piece you've ever heard?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a pretty good rough go at my top 50 as of this hour, in this mood: 

Brahms: Symphony #4 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" 
Chopin: Funeral March 
Crumb: Black Angels 
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem 

Mozart: Don Giovanni 
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Beethoven: Symphony #5 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 

Mozart: Requiem 
Tallis: Spem in alium 
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello
Feldman: Three Voices 

Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Albéniz: Iberia
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21, D. 960

Elgar: Cello Concerto 
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 
Mozart: Symphony #40 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater

Bizet: Carmen 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 
Purcell: King Arthur
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire

Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus 
Franck: Violin Sonata

Zelenka: Trio Sonatas
Handel: Coronation Anthems
Rzewski: Coming Together
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Bach: Mass in B minor

Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Brahms: Piano Trio #1
Schubert: Winterreise
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… 
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 

Mozart: Piano Concerto #20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre
Schubert: String Quartet #14 "Death and the Maiden"
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

1. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

.............. to be continued


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters
I must write 15 characters 
I must write 15 characters


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Parsifal

Beethoven - Grosse Fugue
Beethoven - Hammerklavier Sonata
Beethoven - Symphony no. 9

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Bach - Concertos for 2, 3 and 4 harpsichords

Wagner - Gotterdammerung
Wagner - Die Walkure
Wagner - Tannhauser
Wagner - Preludes to Lohengrin and Meistersinger

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto #2
Puccini - Turandot
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

fbjim said:


> takeaway: i need to listen to more classical/baroque, dangit


And Renaissance, dash it!


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Of late:

Wagner - Tristan
Strauss - Salome
Beethoven - Symphony 8
Brahms - String Quintet 2
Beethoven - Piano Concertos 1 and 3
Mozart - Oboe Concerto
Bax - Symphony 3
Bach - Mass in B Minor
Schumann - Symphony 4 and a number of solo piano works
Handel - Te Deum
Handel - Israel in Egypt
Sibelius - Symphonies 5 and 6
Simpson - Symphonies 9 and 10
Strauss - Metamorphosis
Stravinsky - Rite
Schmidt - Symphony 4
Berlioz - Romeo and Juliet
Haydn - The Creation


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Just some of them, without thinking too much.

Atterberg: Cello Concerto
Atterberg: Piano Concerto
Atterberg: Symphony no. 3
Atterberg: Symphony no. 5
Atterberg: Symphony no. 6
Bach: Brandemburg Concerto no. 5
Bach: Harpschord Concerto no. 1
Bach: Mass in B Minor
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C Minor
Bach: Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C Major
Bach: Toccata and Fugue "Dorian"
Bach: Violin Partita no. 2
Barber: Violin Concerto
Bax: Christimas Eve
Bax: In Memorian (tone poem)
Beethoven: Piano Concerto no. 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata no. 29
Beethoven: String Quartet no. 15
Beethoven: Symphony no. 3
Bloch: Schelomo
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2
Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Brucker: Mass No. 1 in D Minor
Brucker: Symphony no. 8
Dvorak: Cello Concerto
Dvorak: Requiem
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Dvorak: Symphony no. 7
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings
Finzi: Grand Fantasia and Toccata
Garuta: Piano Concerto 
Khachaturian: Symphony no. 2 "The Bell"
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G Major
Liszt: Transcendental Etudes 
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 
Merikanto: Symphony no. 2
Mozart: Requiem 
Ornstein: Piano Sonata no. 4
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2
Prokofiev: Symphony no. 4
Prokofiev: Symphony no. 5
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 
Rachmaninoff: Etudes-Tableaux, op. 33 & 39 
Respighi: Concerto Gregoriano
Respighi: Concerto a Cinque
Respighi: Concerto all'antica
Respighi: Metamorphoseon
Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica
Respighi: Suite in sol maggiore
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade
Schnittke: Cello Concerto no. 1
Schnittke: Requiem
Sibelius: Symphony no. 2
Shostakovich: Symphony no. 5
Strauss, R.: An Alpine Symphony
Szymanowski: Symphony no. 3
Szymanowski: Symphony no. 4
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras (all)
Villa-Lobos: Choros (all)
Villa-Lobos: Symphony no. 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater 
Walton: Symphony no. 1
Yoshimatsu: Cello Concerto "Centaurus Unit"


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

bz3 said:


> Of late:
> 
> Wagner - Tristan
> Strauss - Salome
> ...


Which Handel Te Deum do you have in mind, the _Dettingen_?


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Xisten267 said:


> Which Handel Te Deum do you have in mind, the _Dettingen_?


Yes. Not very familiar with the others.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

OK, I'll give it a shot. Favorites change with the year but here are some that are always favorites:

Faure: Reqiuem
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No.2
Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas No. 4, 7, 8
Adams: Harmonielehre
Sibelius: Symphony No. 5
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Schubert: Winterreise
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Messiaen: Quartet for the end of Time
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto
Elgar: Enigma Variations


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Brumel - Missa et ecce terrae motus
Josquin - Missa pange lingua
Isaac - Misso virgo prudentissima
Tallis - Spem in alium
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo

Handel - Concerti Grossi, Op. 6
Bach - St. Matthew Passion, WTC, AoF, Goldbergs, cello suites, cantatas
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet, Symphony No. 40
Beethoven - Diabelli Variations, String Quartet No. 13 and Grosse Fuge
Schubert - String Quintet

Schumann - Fantasie in C
Chopin - Barcarolle, Nocturnes
Brahms - Piano Quintet, Piano Quartet No. 3, Opp. 116-118
Dvorak - Symphony No. 8, Cello Concerto
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen

Bruckner - Symphonies 7 and 8
Verdi - Requiem, Don Carlos
Strauss - Salome, Four Last Songs
Faure - Requiem
Elgar - Symphony No. 2

Mahler - Symphonies 4, 6, 9
Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun, Pelleas et Melisande
Ravel - String Quartet, Daphnis et Chloe
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht

Berg - Violin Concerto
Bartok - String quartets, Bluebeard's Castle
Vaughan Williams - Serenade to Music
Ives - Concord Sonata
Sibelius - Violin Concerto, Symphonies 6 and 7

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 2
Britten - War Requiem
Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps, organ works
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Enescu - Oedipe

Puccini - Turandot
Liszt - Piano Sonata

That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Brumel - Missa et ecce terrae motus
> Josquin - Missa pange lingua
> Isaac - Misso virgo prudentissima
> Tallis - Spem in alium
> ...


Very interesting list. I share many of these. I'm less keen on Medieval-Rennaisance-Baroque music, though, but Tallis's Spem in alium is just mesmerizing and sublime, a beautiful and ecstatic canvas of heavenly voices.


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

Chopin Op. 27/1 by Ivan Moravec.


----------



## Ice Berg (Aug 29, 2021)

in no particular order:

reger - violin sonata no. 9, op. 139, mvt. 2 
reger - string trio no. 1, op. 77b, mvt. 2 
reger - symphonic fantasia and fugue, op. 57 
moszkowski - piano concerto no. 2, op. 59, mvt. 1 
beethoven - piano sonata no. 32, op. 111, mvt. 2 
berg - wozzeck, op. 7 
berg - piano sonata, op. 1 
bruckner - symphony no. 7, wab 107, mvt. 2 
wagner - lohengrin wwv 75
wagner - tristan und isolde, wwv 90 
krein - petites poemes, op. 30, mvt. 2 
cui - 25 preludes, op. 64, no. 17 
stockhausen - klavierstück ix 
bach - cello suite no. 4, bwv 1010, mvt. 4 
hauer - atonale musik, op. 20
frescobaldi - canzona quarta, f 3.16
mahler - symphony no. 9
mahler - piano quartet in a minor 
vaughn williams - symphony no. 6, mvt. 3


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> I must write 15 characters
> I must write 15 characters
> I must write 15 characters
> I must write 15 characters
> ...


ok... but not the same sentence 24 times


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> ok... but not the same sentence 24 times


At least he hit all the major and minor keys.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> ...
> Brahms - ... Opp. 116-118
> ...


What about op. 119?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> 1. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
> 
> .............. to be continued


1. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
2. Elgar: Symphony No.2 in E Flat Op. 63

.................... To be continued. I'll be back.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> What about op. 119?


I like it, but I've found it a bit tougher nut to crack. In all fairness, I previously thought the same about 116 and Brahms's music tends to age like a fine wine with each listen.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

HenryPenfold said:


> .................... To be continued. I'll be back.


At this rate, HenryPenfold might just finish his Top 25 before year 2022.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

*With 1 work per era* (history which I've divided as I saw fit)

*Early Medieval* (476 - 1000) - Pending review
*
High Middle Ages *(1000 - 1250) - Perotin: Alleluia Nativitas
*
Late Medieval* (1250 - 1500) - Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame

*Early Renaissance* (1400-1479) - Ockeghem: Missa Mi-mi

*High Renaissance* (1475-1525) - Gesualdo: Madrigals book 6 (yes I know this doesn't fit in the dates, but those are only tentative)

*Early Baroque* (1580-1650) - Monteverdi: L'Orfeo

*Middle Baroque* (1630-1700) - Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

*Late Baroque *(1680-1750) - Bach: Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 140

*Early Classical* (1750-1775) - Haydn: Symphony No. 45

*Middle Classical* (1775-1790) - Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro

*Late Classical *(1790-1820) - Beethoven: Symphony No. 6

*Early Romantic* (Von Weber Operas - pre-Berlioz Symphonie fantastique) - Von Weber: Der Freischütz

*Middle Romantic* - Wagner: Das Rheingold

*Late Romantic (post-Wagner)* - Brahms: Clarinet Quintet

*Post Romantic (post-Brahms)* - Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

*Impressionism* - Debussy: Sonata for flute, viola, and harp

*Expressionism* - Webern: Symphony

*Neoclassicism* - Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms

*Post-Impressionism* - Messiaen: L'Ascension

*Post-war avant garde* - Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître
*
Post-modern* - Vivier: Lonely Child
*

21st Century* - Chin: Violin Concerto


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I like it, but I've found it a bit tougher nut to crack. In all fairness, I previously thought the same about 116 and Brahms's music tends to age like a fine wine with each listen.


Hm... that's an interesting take. I can see why you'd say that. In some ways they tend to be more adventurous than some of the other later Brahms pieces (though 118/6 still seems to me to be the most "out there", for obvious reasons). I can appreciate why a listener - even a devout Brahmsian - might find the "graciousness" of no. 3 a little trite or even insincere, or the juxtapositions of quasi-heroism and seemingly satiric comedy in no. 4 downright cartoonish (to be clear I do not and never have - both pieces appealed greatly to me on first hearing esp. no 4 - but I can sympathize with the viewpoint. For me Op. 116 is the "weak" point if there is any; a few of the pieces sound kind of cookie-cutter and conservative for my tastes). No. 2 is also somewhat esoteric, particularly in the outer sections. No. 1 is IMO one of his most brilliant masterpieces, creating profundity from effecting simple yet beautiful musical cells in pure, unadulterated fashion; it's up there with the C major prelude from Book I of the WTC, Chopin's Op. 28 no. 4, etc. Everything feels in place, aligned with natural order - the creation and resolution of dissonances, the concomitant appearances and disappearances of contrapuntal voices, the sparsity of the texture which unravels but for a moment to a blossoming yet fleeting climax before returning to equilibrium as all things must. I don't like to deal in terms of greatness, but I wouldn't mind if someone claimed this to be the greatest piano miniature ever written.

I'm sure you've already listened to Lupu and Perahia playing these, but they're my favorites for this opus FWIW. I'd also suggest sight-reading the first one on the piano (it is not technically difficult, except for perhaps having to control many different lines at once); I have found these pieces and playing and analyzing the scores can really help you to gain an appreciation for the nuances that lie within.


----------

